# Exhaust Leak



## Hobby03 (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone had a cracked exhaust manifold? Is it a common problem am thinking of a second hand one, half price!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They are not uncommon. Dorman Products makes exhaust manifold kits for 2003-2007 Muranos that include a new manifold, heat shield, gaskets and hardware and include a limited lifetime warranty. You can get them through most auto parts stores, including Rockauto.com, which sells them for $127+shipping (per side). To me, that's a much more practical option than dealing with a used manifold.


----------



## Hobby03 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you for your help would be a much better option, it is about $141 Aus for the part then $145 Aus for postage to Australia, still cheaper than $365 Aus for part here. Not sure of the part from USA, if it's the same part as it is RH drive. Do you know if it is accessible by removing cowl top & Inlet manifold?


----------

